# Is there a canister filter without a built-in pump?



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

So, in my continuing pursuit of a great planted tank, I'm considering upgrading from my atomizer for my 50gal to using a needle wheel pump (NWP). Has any one used one before to introduce CO2? More importantly has any one used one in comparison to a reactor?

I understand the reactor is applied to a filter's outflow. The NWP is simply a water pump in which CO2 is introduced into but chopped up with a fractionating impeller. No filtration is a part of this.

I don't want to lose the ECCO 2236 media capacity, which is the filter I'm using to create flow through the atomizer. So I'm wondering can I have the NWP pull water through a media box prior to the pump and what would you suggest as that media box?
If only I can get a hold of the Colbalt EXT (as seen in the equipment section) canister only.

The pump I'm considering using is this one: Supreme Model 2 Pump w/Venturi & Fractionating Impeller - 250 GPH Pump


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm going to bump this. To clarify, does any one know of a canister filter WITHOUT the built in pump/impeller? A place for putting media really but not a sump! Thanks!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think someone did a above the tank filter before. Just a plastic box that holds media and an in tank pump that brought water up into the box. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Try the Cobalt ext canister filter

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There a number of them, among which are the OceanClear filters and the Pentair filtration modules. I'm sure there are others but those are the 2 I have seen people use.


----------

